

Why Apple Will Be The First Company to Reach a Trillion Dollar Market Cap - rmah
http://www.cnbc.com/id/40851517

======
dwc
Here's the real reason why: Apple makes products.

Other companies make hardware, and include software. Or they make software to
run on some platform. Or something. Apple has realized that large numbers of
people want whole products, not bits and pieces. It's not all that subtle of a
difference, but it still seems that Apple's major competitors haven't quite
got that idea yet.

~~~
arn
HP is trying to break into it, with the acquisition of Palm.

